# 2017 Rogue SV oddity with text messages



## rberteig (Feb 5, 2018)

Bought a 2017.5 Rogue SV with navigation, etc. last summer. It has been working (ignoring all the inadequacies of Nissan Connect and the app, of course) just fine, specifically having the voice system notify and read incoming text messages had been working with Bluetooth, as had the auto-response messages.

Then something changed. Now every time I receive a text message, it reads the oldest message from one particular thread, *not* the message just received. Then it sends the autoresponse to *both* the old thread and the thread of the new message.

Since that old thread of for a phone number no longer in use by my wife, I imagine some poor user is mystified by my sporadic but repetitive messages.

Pixel 2 on Android 8.1 if that helps. But it was working on that phone before it suddenly stopped. 

Any ideas? Dealer is stumped.


----------



## rberteig (Feb 5, 2018)

Following up since I hate it when I find a forum thread that asks a question that never gets answered. I solved it, but I don't know where bug really lies. 

The offending conversation had 26000 SMS messages in it, and the phone had a total of about 40000 messages. I deleted that conversation from the phone and the Rogue's problem went away.


----------

